# home grown



## theredone (13/7/19)

gents, i planted some hops about a month ago here in BNE, if just noticed a couple of shoots coming through on one lot. bit early isnt it? should i be concerned?

further, when i initially planted i put them in a 50/50 top soil/manuer mix that filled the large pots about 3/4 way up. but with a bit of rain its compacted down alot and id like to top up to give foots a bit more room to expand out. should i do that now or wait untill they realy start to shoot and get going?

thanks

red


----------



## hoppy2B (19/8/19)

theredone said:


> gents, i planted some hops about a month ago here in BNE, if just noticed a couple of shoots coming through on one lot. bit early isnt it? should i be concerned?
> 
> further, when i initially planted i put them in a 50/50 top soil/manuer mix that filled the large pots about 3/4 way up. but with a bit of rain its compacted down alot and id like to top up to give foots a bit more room to expand out. should i do that now or wait untill they realy start to shoot and get going?
> 
> ...



Don't bury them too deep. So maybe wait till they get going before putting more mix on them. Visible shoots are always good.

I think your main concern could be water logging due to the quantity of manure in your mix and the fact they're in pots, so just keep an eye on them.


----------



## theredone (20/8/19)

Thanks for that, yeah I’ve got like 5-6 shoots come ing through now. We don’t really get frost up here so I was going to let them grow to about a foot before trimming them back, thought it might help to get some sunlight to help with toot establishment. I’ll then continue to trim back till it warms up a bit more. Maybe October ish


----------



## hoppy2B (20/8/19)

If you train them up string as soon as they start growing you will get an earlier crop.


----------

